# "Rapid Storage", sinnvoll?



## Tim1974 (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

macht es Sinn "Rapid Storage" zu installieren?
Ich habe den Treiber bei Asrock gefunden, verwende eine SSD und eine HDD, wird das System schneller oder sicherer (was das Risiko eines Datenverlusts betrifft), wenn ich das installiere?

MfG.
Tim


----------



## nur (22. Dezember 2013)

Erst einmal sollten diese Bedingungen erfüllt sein ASRock Z68 Motherboard
Ich für meinen Teil, würde den rapid mode bei einer "kleinen" SSD (unter 128gb) nutzen, da die "Sicherheit" einer HD gegeben ist u.die SSD als Cache fungiert u.so als "Speicherbeschleuniger" genutzt wird.

Edit: Du kannst ja mal probieren, wenn du es eingerichtet hast, am besten nach dem du das System neu aufgesetzt hast (ansonsten wichtige Daten Backup machen), wie sich der Bootvorgang verhält, wenn die SSD "abgeklemmt" wurde, ob dann das System "normal" startet?!


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2013)

"Rapid mode" ist was anderes als Rapid Storage.
Durch die Rapid Storage Treiber bekommt man funktionierendes NCQ bei Platten/SSDs. Ansonsten wird nichts schneller  - nur da, wo NCQ was bringt. Und das ist außerhalb von Benchmarks in einem Homesystem eher selten. Nur wenn viele unterschiedliche Programme gleichzeitig heftig auf den Platten ackern - dort bringt es wenige % mehr Leistung.


----------



## nur (22. Dezember 2013)

ok ja, aber beim TE-system und hintergrund schließt das eine, das andere nicht aus. soll heißen, wenn er die "rst" installiert, den rapid mode nutzen sollte, wenn er mehr speed durch ssd-cache u. "sicherheit" durch hd haben will. nur die rst-treiber allein, bringen nicht so viel, das stimmt.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2013)

Unterm Strich ist man besser damit bedient, Windows und Anwendungsprogramme auf die SSD zu bringen und auf dieses "Smart Response"-SSD-Caching zu verzichten.
Spiele zu cachen macht jetzt nicht allzuviel Sinn. Was will man da groß cachen? Die paar Megabyte EXE-Dateien? Oder die zig Gigabyte an Grafik/Sound/Sonstiges-Bibliotheken? Bei max. 64 GB für den Cache ist der schnell dicht, danach muss wieder rausgeworfen werden - und es wird neu gefüllt.


			
				Intel schrieb:
			
		

> It is highly recommended to accelerate the system volume or system disk for maximum performance.


Hm... dann legt man das Systemlaufwerk besser gleich auf die SSD.
Lohnt sich praktisch nur, wenn man eine extrem kleine SSD hat (aus heutiger Sicht), also im Bereich 20 bis 40 GB.
Aber schon bei 40 GB würde ich mir schon überlegen, ob es das bringt - 20 GB frisst mein Windows, da ist noch reichlich Platz für ein paar wichtige Anwendungen.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab ja eine 120 GB SSD und eine 1000 GB Festplatte, auf der SSD liegt das Betriebssystem und die wichtigsten (meist benutzten) Programme. Es funktioniert so eigentlich alles gut, ich würde das Rapid Storage nur installieren, wenn unter meinen Bedingungen dadurch etwas noch schneller oder sicherer läuft, allerdings will ich keinesfalls das System komplett neu installieren müssen.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2013)

Was meinst du denn nun - die RST-Treiber von Intel oder die Cache-Geschichte?
Sicherer wird dadurch nichts - was die reinen Treiber für Platten/SSD bringen, habe ich ja oben beschrieben.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich meinte erstmal nur die RST-Treiber.
Das Problem ist wohl, daß mir noch nicht so richtig klar ist, wofür das ganze wirklich gut sein soll und ob ich das brauche, bei meiner SSD-Größe und Verwendung.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich brauchst du weder das Eine noch das Andere. Kannst dich also entspannen.


----------



## Lord Wotan (25. Dezember 2013)

Bei SSD Brauchst du auf jeden Fall denn neusten RST Treiber wegen Trim. Denn nur damit wird das aktiviert. 

Und hier geht es zum neusten Treiber https://mega.co.nz/#!1FMyCB7Y!b_iliCqSuyFbb0P0W8qTy26Fwb4M_Zh3CqPKg3qKCxo

bzw. Intel(R) RST/RSTe Drivers (actual: v12.9.0.1001/v3.8.1.1006 WHQL)


----------



## OctoCore (26. Dezember 2013)

TRIM funktioniert mit den internen Windowstreibern - dafür braucht man keine Intel-RST-Treiber.


----------



## Lord Wotan (26. Dezember 2013)

Sagt wer?
Link zum Nachlesen wäre gut!


----------



## OctoCore (27. Dezember 2013)

Ist Windows-Allgemeinwissen. Und man braucht nicht einmal AHCI - der MS-PCIIDE-Treiber beherrscht auch TRIM.
Link kannst du dir selbst suchen, wenn du eine Suchmaschine bedienen kannst.
Ich habe schließlich nicht jeden Kleinkram gebookmarked - und warum sollte ich dir die Arbeit abnehmen?


----------



## loser321 (27. Dezember 2013)

Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Sagt wer?
> Link zum Nachlesen wäre gut!



http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM

Gern geschehen.


----------

